# People Who NEED Satellite Radio



## rocco411 (May 24, 2004)

35% of all Americans are served by a primary radio market having a population less than 300,000 (that's over 90-million Americans). A market this size provides very few radio signals...especially considering the dizzying array of over 100 channels that are raining down upon them from the skies via Sirius or XM.

Do you have friends or relatives that live in such an isolated radio environment? I do. Many friends. I traveled to the town where I was raised for a two-week trip recently and spent most all the time tirelessly showing off satellite radio. Nearly all of the people to whom I demonstrated were unaware that they could purchase such radios at a nearby Walmart or Radio Shack. Only one or two knew that such a service even existed at all before I told them! Three of them (that I know about) have now purchased subscriptions to one of the services, thank me for letting them know about it, and generally don't see how they got along without it. Most of the others that I have maintained contact with are planning on doing so. To them, it's a whole new awesome world opening up on the airwaves. They just needed to find out about it.

This could be the “summer of satellite radio” if the word gets out to these people. Here is a group of people who NEED satellite radio!


----------

